# Schaltauge ZR Team



## DiJaexxl (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde mir gerne ein "schönes" Schaltauge für mein ZR Team kaufen.
Welches benötige ich. Ist diese Bauform richtig?


----------



## FamalGosner (16. August 2011)

Hast du mittlerweile ein passendes gefunden?
Falls ja, welches kannst du denn empfehlen und aus welchem Jahr stammt dein ZR Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigermoeter (18. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir für mein ZR Team 7.0 XT aus 2010 ein Schaltauge bestellt: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a14213/schaltauge-04.html 
Nummer 4 ist das richtige. Zumindest bei mir. 

Nummer 2 geht nicht, da es oben 2 Löcher hat, mein Schaltauge am Team hat oben nur ein Loch.

Grüße


----------

